# Florida teens lost at sea...



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't know what happened to the previous post regarding the Florida teens lost at sea...

Finally they were able to get data off the iphone found with the boat off Bermuda.



> At 9:49 a.m. on the morning of July 24, 2015, Perry sent a text message to his mother, Pamela Cohen.
> 
> "Mom, it's Perry. My iPad is dead... I'll text you in a little. Love you."
> 
> ...


So the kids were alive and well before the tragedy struck...

https://www.yahoo.com/news/final-text-messages-between-teen-213501537.html

Kudos to the authorities able to extract this info from this iphone after almost a year at sea.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

That isn't how I read the article. I understood that those messages were the last ones received by the mother - i.e., from her phone. The boy's phone has yet to be examined.

Mark


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

colemj said:


> That isn't how I read the article. I understood that those messages were the last ones received by the mother - i.e., from her phone. The boy's phone has yet to be examined.
> 
> Mark


Agree I misquoted... those were the last messages between the teens and the parents... the data has yet to be extracted from the iphone.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

I ran across an article where some pictures of the recovered boat are posted:
Photos of Missing Florida Teens? Boat Hold Concerning Clues : People.com

The picture is from the stern. The engine cover is missing/off, agrees with initial Coast Guard assessment. Other pictures show the battery switch off. What I find
odd/strange/perplexing is chunks of the sides up by the bow are missing. Why would pieces of of the bow go missing while the boat is floating around the ocean?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I see what you mean. I tried to find something about seacraft boats but it was bout bigger models. Not enough here to say much, BUT it seemed like, from the transom shot, there was no center console. Could be wrong, but interesting if it's missing. It does look like the damage is somewhat symmetrical.


----------

